# For IshWitch - Me as a Pirate -Arrrg Matey!



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi IshWitch (et all),

I was reading your profile and saw that you list "Pirate" as your costume... so I thought I would share a picture of me (for your enjoyment) a few years back masquerading as a Pirate at the Club Med in the Bahamas... "Shiver Me Timbers!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Now that is one great pirate costume.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Now that is one great pirate costume.


TY, I do have quite the extensive "Tickle Trunk"...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice costume SD!

Since we're sharing, here's my motley from my acting gig in the indie B-movie called NinjaPirate.

Sidenote: See the snow? The script called for a hot day, so while the crew had coats and shot the illusion of a warm sand bar...our thin costumes made it possible to cut glass with our nipples!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

nice! where was that shot?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Chicago by lake Mich.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh that's just hilarious! Is that you in the last pic showing off your glass cutters?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Awesomely Rockin' Costume SD! Do you own that? or was it a rental or something? It is beautiful.

My halloween theme for my yard and party is Pirates (with skeletons) this year. So I will be in need of a Pirate costume. I've been looking around, but I may end up making one, depends on my free time, which lately has been zilch!  

Hey Sickie, how did they make a frozen Lake Mich look like a hot summer day? That is too funny! Our youngest is an aspiring movie director, we hope to get him in the next rotation at FullSail in Orlando. One of his friends that just graduated with an AS there is already working on a pilot for this fall. Our son went to a casting call for POTC last November, but they needed people who had passports. That would have been so awesome!

Keep those Pirate pics comin' everybody! It's giving me great ideas!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glass Cutters LMAO!!!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Awesomely Rockin' Costume SD! Do you own that? or was it a rental or something? It is beautiful.


I made/assembled it. I make most of my costumes. I usually buy components, like at value village (but the Poet shirt I am wearing was purchased in Paris at a Period Shop) and then I modify and embellish to get the desired look I want.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Nice costume SD!
> 
> Since we're sharing, here's my motley from my acting gig in the indie B-movie called NinjaPirate.
> 
> Sidenote: See the snow? The script called for a hot day, so while the crew had coats and shot the illusion of a warm sand bar...


I wonder how the director explained your "cold air breath vapors" in a hot dry setting?? :googly:

Did the movie ever get released? And are you sure "B" movie is the correct classification...not much of a crew there unless that was B-cam... seems more like a "D" movie - LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL As far as I know, the breath wasn't seen because of the angle to the sky- but what do I know? heh

Fullsail is supposed to be a good school, however I haven't visited it. Tell him to keep on going for his dreams!

Yep that was and is me in the last picture.

Heyya SD.  Yep. Small cast and crew. Supposedly released this July at some point. Small indie less than an hour long. Hey, I love being in B-movies as much as I love viewing them! heh The pay is just icing on the cake. I think they are planning to actually release it for free viewing on the web. (?)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, this is really me in Cheese land. I am the good looking one. Ok, none of them are me. I am the one who started running when they started pointing and running after me. It just wasn't pretty. But, I had to get the shot weather I lost my life or not.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Look, Athos and Porthos! Tis D'Artagnan! Let us chase down the young rascal and give him a wedgie! Zounds, I have inspired visions when I am in my cups!"


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I too shall throw my hat into the virtual ring...


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice set Mr. Unpleasant. All these pirate pictures is making me think that my yard haunt this year will be a pirate theme - Mwahahahaha

Ok lets try these pirate pictures again from a prop supplier friend of mine's haunted house in 2003


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

SpookyDude said:


> I made/assembled it. I make most of my costumes. I usually buy components, like at value village (but the Poet shirt I am wearing was purchased in Paris at a Period Shop) and then I modify and embellish to get the desired look I want.


That's what I do!

Makes for such a much better costume.

I've always made all of our costumes.

When our kids were little our oldest's favorite costume was a redcoat soldier. A girls brushed nylon fleece bathrobe from good will with white felt for the cuffs and edging. Gold craft painted on buttons. A musket bought at Disney World. A tri-corn hat from a trip to a museum. Baseball pants with white soccer sox. But the best find was a pair of guys shoes that actually had a big buckle for 50 cents at a charity store!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Please enlighten me, okay?

Do you portray pirates because they are neat characters to dress as or do you believe that they are indeed scary beings. I know that in history, they were definitely persons to dread, but the pictures you've displayed here are quite friendly in nature even though a few have on skull masks. Please note that I am not in anyway downing your creations. They are very nice. I only ask because I've been comtemplating a theme for next year. (Yes, I'm thinking of next season. Makes things easier when you go to Spencer's After Halloween Sales  )
Pirates are characters that I enjoy. But, not the lovely, well-dressed, jolly creatures I often see. I've always loved the flesh-rotting, foul-mouthed, pillory and plunder type pirates.
Maybe what I'm looking for are more Zombie Pirates than anything else, ya think?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to dress my skellies as pirates and design some scenes around the theme for my yard this year as well as have a pirate theme to my party. 

So I guess you'd say that my pirates will be post zombie state! LOL! I know pirates were horrible raping/pillaging beasts, same as vikings, but I have always been fond of both, choosing to see them in the romanticized light that history has given them. Isn't that the American way?  I am the same with all of the classic monsters, it must be why I prefer the classics to the new monsters of Michael and Freddie.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

IshWitch said:


> but I have always been fond of both, choosing to see them in the romanticized light that history has given them. Isn't that the American way?


Well, Honey...

I must be from another country because the uglier, nastier and meaner the better which would probably explain my two former choices of husbands.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd love to do a pirate theme. Especially if I could get a costume like Mr. Unpleasant. That thing rocks! Unfortunately, I have committed to the cemetary theme and my property isn't big enough to support both (niether is my wife's patience).

Is Ninja Pirates out on DVD? That movie sounds awesome! Couldn't be any worse than Gymkata.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO!!! The great B-movie where highbars just happen to be located in deserted allyways! :-D

As for NinjaPirate, it is still going through picture lock, then dubbing and looping, etc. I believe it should be available by late August. It will be free for anyone to view and available on their website that they're currently working on.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

They really missed the boat on that movie. If they would have had Mary Lou Reton beating the crap out of terrorists it would have made a fortune.

please post an announcement when NinjaPirate is available for download. I'm so there.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YOu betcha. Ahhhh....droool...Mary Lou.......


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok here comes a few of our pirate pics


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' 'BOUT!!!!!

Ugly, bloody, disgusting Pirates. Thanks Bodybagging!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Empress, the top picture was taken at ironStock this year.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

LMAO. Is that a zombie? Oh, he has a sword. Must be a pirate :googly:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Those are disgusting and awesome!


----------

